# western show apparel



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know anywhere other than Rods and Hobby Horse to get nice AFFORDABLE western pleaseure clothes? I need a showmanship outfit but I'm not rich!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Try wearing as much/many street clothes as you can get away with. A pair of black slacks out of a regular store are 10x cheaper than out of a "western" one.
Spend your money on the bling pieces then you can stand out...I always like black as a base with another pop color. 

Sorry I don't have a web site for ya...guess you asked for that not tip and tricks  ...lol...good luck!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tips are good. I actually was thinking about buying a bedazzler and a plain blazer. I have some cute shirts I bought from Rods and Hobby horse has some i love but wow the price.....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If you get nice hat and boots everything else doesn't matter much. Lol! But I agree pair of nice jeans in "human" store will cost tons less than same pair of "western" jeans from "horsey" store.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just checked boots and hats at http://www.tack-wholesale.com (one of the cheapest I know). OMG! :shock: SO expensive! I got my boots and hat 5 (at least) times cheaper at the Horse Expo!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sheplers is good and has great sales. Also Cavenders. 
http://www.sheplers.com/
http://www.cavenders.com/

Edit: OH MY GOSH! I just googled horse show apparel! WOW is right on the prices. I had no idea stuff was that expensive. Some of those outfits cost more than my horse :shock:
check out the prices on some of these
http://www.showmeagain.com/Default.asp?Page=CAT&CatID=5171&SelID=5180


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like my $90 rods shirt is what i'm sticking with! it looks really fancy at the local shows but when i go to the qh shows.... not so fancy......in fact... i look like a beverly hill billy!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!!! I didn't have a clue some of those were that high! :shock: 


I thought of another tip...check out Craigslist.com I have noticed that there are a few gals posting their used or new and never worn show tops on there...like $100 and less. Maybe you could arrange for shipping if they are't in your area?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I'v seen SS outfits for 2,000 and up. Its just how it goes. Try going to a tack auction or a tack swap, you can find good deals there


----------



## MistyAcres (Feb 29, 2008)

Try e-bay and www.tacktrader.com. I have gotten some really nice \ cheap stuff from there.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I got all my Western show clothes from Stateline Tack there not that expensive


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

ebay is a real stunner! you can put in showmanship as your search and get a bundle of really super clothes for not too much try some of these sellers 

cmearabians
redrose64
tobyswestern

they all make the jackets themselves so you can often pick up a bargin


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

ebay is the BEST!!!!

sometimes it'll take a while to find anything good for too cheap. but its well worth it!


----------



## dreaming_luke (May 11, 2008)

Show clothes are soo expensive. I never had a clue until I wanted a beautiful shirt from Paula's. It was gorgeous! I saw it in a picture in a western horse magazine on a girl at the worlds, and the price was somewhere around $2500!! :shock: :shock: Someone should rent show clothes.


----------



## notorious_ (Apr 25, 2008)

dreaming_luke said:


> Show clothes are soo expensive. I never had a clue until I wanted a beautiful shirt from Paula's. It was gorgeous! I saw it in a picture in a western horse magazine on a girl at the worlds, and the price was somewhere around $2500!! :shock: :shock: Someone should rent show clothes.


thats a REALLLYYYY good idea!!!

you could rent out show clothes and matching saddle pad covers, and boots to go with and a matching hat. they would be sets that went together and you could rent them for fairly cheap but would be charged for any damage for them.

Thats such a good idea! lol


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> ebay is a real stunner! you can put in showmanship as your search and get a bundle of really super clothes for not too much try some of these sellers
> 
> cmearabians
> redrose64
> ...


You can buy everything on ebay!


----------

